# New pic and great news. . .



## herin (May 2, 2006)

Here's a new pic of me and the good news. . .I reached 400 lbs today. I guess I'm officially a SSBBW now.  Hope you like! 
View attachment 5686


----------



## Totmacher (May 3, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## Wagimawr (May 3, 2006)

hefty congratulations to you, then


----------



## PaulfromtheUK (May 3, 2006)

Thats great....! Lovely b&w belly shot too. Amazing!


----------



## eightyseven (May 3, 2006)

Congrats! I love the photo too... apple-licious! Any more goals to hit... weight/body-wise or not? I'm glad you hit this one though- can't beat fulfilling a goal and looking sexy while doing it, can you?


----------



## Falling Boy (May 3, 2006)

herin said:


> Here's a new pic of me and the good news. . .I reached 400 lbs today. I guess I'm officially a SSBBW now.  Hope you like!
> View attachment 5686




Wow you look beautiful!! Thanks for the pic! You rock!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (May 3, 2006)

herin said:


> Here's a new pic of me and the good news. . .I reached 400 lbs today. I guess I'm officially a SSBBW now.  Hope you like!
> View attachment 5686



Um... wow.

You look _amazing_!

Congratulations!


----------



## herin (May 3, 2006)

Thanks boys! I don't have any goals per se, but am just taking it as it comes.  I'm glad you liked it! :kiss2:


----------



## secret_gainer (May 3, 2006)

Cute and congratulations!


----------



## Tad (May 3, 2006)

I guess congrats are in order, since hitting 400 pounds was good news to you. Kind of cool to be able to celebrate something that so many others would dread! (Personally I made sure years ago to have a reason to celebrate Friday the 13). 

Much more strongly, congrats on enjoying life 

-Ed


----------



## herin (May 3, 2006)

Thanks. I think?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 3, 2006)

congrats and hope to see mor of you in the future


----------



## shy guy (May 4, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!!!! HAPPY!!!! 400lbs Herin(I can't wait to see you at 500lbs  )...later


----------



## tynedin (May 4, 2006)

Awesome picture. congratulations on reaching 400lbs that is a great accomplishment. thanks for sharing the very sexy belly picture. hope to see more . take care Sincerely Derek


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

CongratsCongrats!  You're looking Great!


----------



## NintendoXcore (May 4, 2006)

Simply lovely. :wubu:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 4, 2006)

anymore pics for us


----------



## NintendoXcore (May 4, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> anymore pics for us



Oh, yes I second the motion!:eat1:


----------



## UberAris (May 4, 2006)

Congrats! you look absolutly stunning


----------



## herin (May 4, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> anymore pics for us





NintendoXcore said:


> Oh, yes I second the motion!



Heh. . .ok since you asked. . .
View attachment 5723

:kiss2:


----------



## Santaclear (May 4, 2006)

Lovely belly, Herin! :smitten: I don't care about the numbers but if you're happy I'm happy.


----------



## NintendoXcore (May 5, 2006)

Niiiiiice :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

You look great! Congrats to the 400!


----------



## greeby (May 5, 2006)

You are awesome! wow


----------



## secret_gainer (May 5, 2006)

herin said:


> Heh. . .ok since you asked. . .
> View attachment 5723
> 
> :kiss2:



:smitten: I would love have something diferent to say but you looks awesome  

Thank you for the pics!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (May 7, 2006)

Kudos to you for reaching 400lbs! Thats an Accomplishment right... Fat bodies really turn me on i don't care about the gender they just turn me on. Yours is really fascinating Herin. But yeah thats good news I thought you were gong to tell us you were pregnant I guess I was really way off on that one huh. I'm getting so sleepy but i'm fighting my sleep but I need to get to bed I have not slept in late one day yet I get up like i'm still going to school whch is really bad I want to sleep in but I have to see Starting Over and I don't like missing that


----------



## diableps (May 8, 2006)

Hi Erin
A great use of space I would say


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 8, 2006)

herin said:


> Heh. . .ok since you asked. . .
> View attachment 5723
> 
> :kiss2:




Mmmmm I can rub that belly for hours...


----------



## Falling Boy (May 9, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Mmmmm I can rub that belly for hours...




I second that!


----------



## NYSquashee (May 10, 2006)

Very sexy pictures Herin. 

Congrats!


----------



## luvssbbws (May 12, 2006)

Just to Damn Sexy for our Eyes!!! Wouza!!! Get that Paysite going Sexy!:eat2: 







Hugs,

Bob


----------



## Tad (May 12, 2006)

herin said:


> Heh. . .ok since you asked. . .



Delightful! Looks like a very happy tummy 

-Ed


----------



## herin (May 13, 2006)

luvssbbws said:


> Just to Damn Sexy for our Eyes!!! Wouza!!! Get that Paysite going Sexy!:eat2:
> Hugs,
> 
> Bob



I've actually thought about that before. Who knows?

Thanks again everyone for the kind comments!


----------



## GPL (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow Erin!
You are the hottest gainer since Nicki, hehe. I love your huge soft belly, compared to the relatively small breasts you have. Your smile is the best appearence on you, no matter what.
Can't weight to see you at 500+lbs!

Tight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.


----------



## herin (Jun 12, 2006)

GPL said:


> Wow Erin!
> You are the hottest gainer since Nicki, hehe. I love your huge soft belly, compared to the relatively small breasts you have. Your smile is the best appearence on you, no matter what.
> Can't weight to see you at 500+lbs!
> 
> Tight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.



Geeze. . .thank you!  I can't wait for 500 either! :eat1:


----------



## BaronAaron (Jun 16, 2006)

herin said:


> Geeze. . .thank you!  I can't wait for 500 either! :eat1:




Ditto! At 500--my GOD! Can you imagine what that will look/feel like? Can't weight! Congrats congrats! Where do we send goodies to help you along?


----------



## weirdo (Jun 16, 2006)

you are gorgeous *drool*:wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 17, 2006)

.....

Sorry, had to clean the drool off my keyboard...  Very nice! And congratulations!

=Divals


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 17, 2006)

some women are considered ssbbw at 350 but yeah congrats.


----------

